# Mammatus no algarve? ( 21/09/2014)



## sielwolf (21 Set 2014 às 21:51)

Será que são mesmo mammatus? Fotos tiradas hoje da praia do pintadinho ( Ferragudo).


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2014 às 02:35)

Embora muito ténues, sim, têm todo o aspecto de ser, inclusivé pela sua localização no contexto da célula.

Bom registo!


----------

